# speaking of all thread



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

It's obviously going to be weaker but without seeing a pic and knowing the loads it's impossible to guess with any accuracy.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've done it in situations where it's better than no support at all, but never on anything that had serious weight behind it or that would fail catastrophically if unsupported.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Yea, it was just a 2 inch sprinkler.(2 inch I think) I am talking about using it for one side of strut to hang a varity of emt. I dont think I would use it without at least checking with a forman but sometimes theirs not many options available and wanted to see if its a common method.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Electrical Student said:


> Yea, it was just a 2 inch sprinkler.(2 inch I think) I am talking about using it for one side of strut to hang a varity of emt. I dont think I would use it without at least checking with a forman but sometimes theirs not many options available and wanted to see if its a common method.


It's not common and I wouldn't keep that method in your bag of tricks. There's always a better way. Like john said, for a single required support of minimal weight...maybe


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hopefully the sprinkler fitter remembers that water weighs more than air, so that when he goes to fill the system the hanger doesn't give way and create an indoor swimming pool...


----------

